# FS Multiple Tank Setups And Misc Equipment Surrey



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

71 Gallon Aqua Nova 47 x 16 x 24 Seamless Front Corners
Matching Black Stand
Filter, Air Pump and Light All Built Into The Lid (Very Quiet)
Eheim 150 Watt Heater
Temperature Gauge
Power Bar
Flake Food
$350

55 Gallon Bowfront Aqua Nova Seamless Front Corners
Matching Black Stand
Filter, Air Pump and Light Built Into The Lid (Very Quiet)
Eheim 150 Watt Heater
Temp Gauge
Power Bar
Flake Food
$350

46 Gallon Bowfront
Black Pine Stand
LED Light Stripe
Eheim 150 Watt Heater
Aqua Nova 1200 Canister Filter
Power Bar
Temperature Gauge
$300

45 Gallon
Black Pine Stand
Lid
Light
Fluval 405 Canister Filter
Aqua Clear 70 HOB with Pre Filter
Fusion 700 Air Pump with Bubble Wall
Eheim 150 Watt Heater
$250

20 Gallon
Lid
Light
Top Fin 50 Watt Heater
Fusion 300 Air Pump
Gravel Cleaner
Temperature Gauge
Aqueon Large HOB Filter
Tetra Granual Food
Power Bar
$80

8 Gallon Aqua Nova Seamless Front Corners (Very Quiet)
Filter and Light Built Into The Lid
Heater
Net
Gravel Cleaner
Temperature Gauge
Power Bar
$80

Aqua Nova 1200 Canister Filer $80
Eheim 2215 Canister Filter $80
Eheim 2213 Canistet Filter Parts
Eheim 2042 HOB Filter x 3 $20 Each
Tetra PF10 HOB Filter $10
Aqua Clear HOB Filter $15
Misc Internal Filter $10

Aqueon 24" LED Light with 3 Light Strips 10k $50
Misc LED Light Strip Red and White $20
Misc 16" LED Light Strip Blue $20

25 Foot Gravel Vaccum With Faucet Attachment $30
HBH Carbon Filter Pads x 2 $5 Each
3 Way and 1 Way Gang Valves Free with Any Purchase
2 Way Breeder Box (Brand New In The Box) $5
Faucet Attachments For Gravel Vaccums x 2 $5

All Prices Are FIRM! And Pick-up ONLY! And I Will Not Part Out!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump
Added LED Lights


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 11, 2012)

I have sent you a PM on this set up.



Virual said:


> 125 Gallon 72 x 18 x 22.5
> Black Pine Stand
> 2x Aqua Nova 1500 Canister Filters
> Fusion 700 Air Pump
> ...


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Dark Knight I Already Messaged You Back


----------



## Darkrapture (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, I am curious as to the dimensions of the 66 gallon tank? Thanks


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Kevin, looks like your packing it in?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

No I am not leaving the hobby, I am selling all this stuff for a friend.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Darkrapture said:


> Hey, I am curious as to the dimensions of the 66 gallon tank? Thanks


48 x 18 x 20
Sorry this is a 75 Gallon


----------



## Darkrapture (Jan 21, 2011)

Virual said:


> 48 x 18 x 20
> Sorry this is a 75 Gallon


 Agh, I don't know where I saw 66 gallon then lol! Thanks


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

These setups would make a great Christmas gift


----------



## Arcusii (Dec 3, 2013)

Virual said:


> 125 Gallon 72 x 18 x 22.5
> Black Pine Stand
> 2x Aqua Nova 1500 Canister Filters
> Fusion 700 Air Pump
> ...


Is this set up still available? pics? glass scratch? leaks? if in all good working condition i would be very interested.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Arcusii said:


> Is this set up still available? pics? glass scratch? leaks? if in all good working condition i would be very interested.


This is still available, no scratches and has no leaks and everything works perfectly
Send me your number I can text you some pics


----------



## Arcusii (Dec 3, 2013)

My number is 604-620-2782

Best to contact me at :

[email protected]


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Pictures would REALLY help your sale


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

ilam said:


> Pictures would REALLY help your sale


Too many things too take pictures of and upload, if you want pictures of something send me your cell number or email and I will send you pictures


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

what siize is the aquaclear hob filter for $15


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

xxKeatoxx said:


> what siize is the aquaclear hob filter for $15


Its an Aquaclear 150


----------



## Outfitter (Nov 14, 2011)

sent u a pm


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

what do you want for the seamless corner tank


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

marcel said:


> what do you want for the seamless corner tank


Sorry I'm not parting out.
The entire setup is $350 firm


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Virual said:


> Eheim 2215 Canister Filter $80
> Eheim 2213 Canistet Filter Parts
> Eheim 2042 HOB Filter x 3 $20 Each
> Tetra PF10 HOB Filter $10
> ...


What is included in the Eheim 2213 parts and how Much? Also the Misc LED Strip with RED and White for $20, how long is it?

Chris


----------



## jenny (Dec 23, 2013)

Can I see pictures of the 45, 46 and 55 gallon tanks (with setup if available)? thanks.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Please Close Thread


----------

